
Nannou – An Open Source Creative Coding Framework in Rust - mitchmindtree
http://nannou.cc/news/hello-nannou/
======
mitchmindtree
Josh (fellow founder) and I have been hacking on this over the past year and
working on the foundational crates for much longer!

As lovers of the bullet-proof Rust vest and creative coding frameworks like
OpenFrameworks and Processing we felt it was about time to merge the benefits
of the two while attempting to apply some of the lessons learned by these
predecessors.

While the library is certainly still in its youth we have been using it with
great success in our recent commercial work and feel it is finally time to
share it with fellow hackers and artists who might like to have a play or
perhaps even join the project!

I'll be around to answer any questions for the next hour or two and then will
try to make it back on tomorrow before we give the presentation at Protopixel
in Barcelona.

I'd like to apologise in advance for the lack of HTTPS - the site is still
fresh and we are in the process of getting it working ASAP.

If you would like to skip the announcement post and jump straight to the git
repo see here[1]. If you are more curious about the API and would like to jump
to the Rust reference, see here[2].

Happy creating!

[1]: [https://github.com/nannou-org/nannou](https://github.com/nannou-
org/nannou) [2]: [https://docs.rs/nannou](https://docs.rs/nannou)

------
wezm
This looks like a novel use of Rust. As a Melbournian it's nice to see
Scienceworks mentioned in the post.

